# Whisper Creek Archery



## CassGA (Feb 27, 2009)

Anyone know anything about this company? My buddy showed up with one the other day that he had purchased. Shoots real smooth and seems pretty nice. I dont know much about them other than what he told me. Its definitely a step up from his 10 year old High Country.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 27, 2009)

Easton/Hoyt/Fuse recently bought them out.  From what I gather they, Easton/Hoyt/Fuse wanted a patent or 2 that Whisper Creek owned along with their youth bow.  I do not think Easton/Hoyt/Fuse will be making any more adult bows with the Whisper Creek name on them.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 27, 2009)

Cass..... found this on the Web hope it helps. Looks like they are tryin' to make a better mouse trap.



Everything you ever wanted to know about Whisper Creek Archery Bows ... and then some

When our "patent pending" BowDAMP™Technology is coupled with our "patent pending" BowSUSPENSION™ System Technology, vibration is converted to low-grade heat rather than airborne noise. The BafflerCAM™ differs from any other cam in the industry because of the pure damping efficiencies. You won't find string wear being a problem with BafflerCAM™ or Acousler™ - as a matter of fact, we are so confident in our cam and idler system that we offer a lifetime warranty on our strings for wear where the strings come into contact with our BowDAMP™ material. We were so excited about the BafflerCAM™ that we took it one step further and integrated a deadblow and VibraVents™ system into the BafflerCAM™. The VibraVents™ vent out unwanted vibration and noise by forcing it's vents to counter-react air flow and vibrational energy. The vents change the way the acoustical energy is transferred throughout the system. The deadblow was designed to oscillate against the body of the cam after each shot, thus "hammering" out the vibration. 

Whisper Creek Archery web site

Our drive to be one of the quietest and most innovative bows within the industry, led our engineers, here at WCA, to invent our "patent pending" in-line string "StringSUSPENSION™" System and our "patent pending" BowDAMP™Technology that utilizes our proprietary Baffler™ Material Technology. The Baffler™material is as tough as metal yet as absorbent as rubber and is weather resistant and unaffected by operating temperature or chemicals. This innovative bow-string suspension system was designed so effectively that the string never comes into contact with any part of the cam or wheel; thus, eliminating string wear and reducing the cam & wheel noise levels by a GUARANTEED 8 to 13 dBA (decibels). The string suspension system was designed to carry 100 percent of the string shock and load. 

Our patent-pending BowDAMP™ Technology, is a revolutionary way of damping out shock and noise within a system with 100-percent part efficiency. This is accomplished by "constraining" two outside layers to an inside layer where the inside material layer is less in density (weight/volume) than the two outer layers of the constraining system. When this occurs, all shock and noise is "trapped" and converted to low grade heat within the inner damped layer; thus, not allowing resonance (low or high frequency) to travel through the bow parts and escaping into the surrounding air. We feel as though that this is by far the most technological advanced damping system ever designed and utilized in the archery industry! You'll also find our patent pending BowDAMP™Technology on other products such as on TRUGLO and New Archery Products accessories. 

Technology that sets us apart 

(1) Our BowSUSPSENSION™ System Technology 
a. PocketSUSPENSION System Technology 
b. In-line StringSUSPENSION System Technology 
c. AxleSUSPENSION System Technology 
d. PulleySUSPENSION System Technology 
(2) Our BowDAMP™ Technology 
(3) Our BowSTRUT™ Technology 
(4) Our BowACTUATOR™ Technology 
2004 Bows 

Navigator PS-33 

Patented Pocket BowSUSPENSION™ Technology 
Patent Pending BowDAMP™ Technology 
Patent Pending In-Line StringSUSPENSION™ Technology 
PS-33 is vibration FREE WITHOUT the use of any after-market damping accessories or a stabilizer 
INCREDIBLE smooth draw due to the compressibility of the BowACTUATOR™ (Pocket BowSUSPENSION™ Technology) 
60-pounds draw will feel as though it is 40 pounds 
Modular Design 
Custom fit orders possible 
Mass Weight – 4 pounds 
IBO Speed – 290fps out of the box 
Brace height – 9 ¼ inches 
Axle to Axle – 32 ¾ inches 
Deadly accurate and forgiving 
Noise Levels 72 dBA (decibels – quietest that is out on the market w/o after-market damping accessories) 
Damping Packages Required – NONE (no stabilizer or after-market damping accessories) 
Camo is HD-Green 
Retails at $639 
Features 

Our Pocket BowSUSPSENSION™ System Technology a. BowACTUATOR™ System Technology 
Our BowDAMP™ Technology 
Our In-line StringSUSPENSION™ Technology 
Description of the Navigator PS-33 

The draw is incredibly smooth and with the PS-33 you can shoot at a higher poundage (if desired) and it feel like a lower poundage bow due to our patented BowACTUATOR™ System Technology. The BowACTUATOR™ makes up what we call our PocketSUSPENSION™ System Technology. This technology absorbs energy as you draw back the bow – does this through means of actuation.

You will not need a crank arm to pull the PS-33 back as you do with most energy-efficient bows. The PS-33 was designed to give great speeds with incredible forgiveness as well as to a great smoothness in draw. As an example as to how this technology works, for a 29-inch draw length person – we would have to use a 27-inch cam in order to build a 29-inch draw length PS-33 bow. The reason to this is because the pockets dynamically “actuates” toward the shooter as he is drawing back the bow. This “actuation” stores energy to eliminate all vibration and shock as well as to make the bow very quiet (these are like shock absorbers on the underside of the pockets – similar to a car suspension system). The BowACTUATOR™ was not designed to store energy to add speed to the bow but to store the energy in a manner that it eliminates all vibration and noise that you will find in every bow. The PocketSUSPENSION™ System Technology is just one of many technologies that make up our BowSUSPENSION™ System Technology.

The PS-33 is an incredibly sweet-shooting bow. It has an incredible 9 ¼-inch brace height with blazing speeds of 290fps out of the box. The PS-33 features a small grip to resist hand torque. It is, currently, the quietest bow on the market – registering around 72 dBA (decibels) without using after-market damping accessories. Guaranteed to have NO HAND SHOCK without the use of a stabilizer or after-market damping accessories (such as limb LimbSavers) but we highly recommend string leeches or cat whiskers on the string to eliminate string noise. 

Navigator TR-33 

Patented BowSTRUT™ Technology 
Patent Pending BowDAMP™ Technology 
Patent Pending In-Line StringSUSPENSION™ Technology 
Smooth draw 
Modular Design 
Custom Fit Orders Possible 
Mass Weight – 4pounds 
IBO Speed – 290fps out of the box 
Brace height – 9 inches 
Axle to Axle – 33 inches 
Deadly Accurate and Forgiving 
Noise Levels 75 dBA (decibels – quietest that is out on the market w/o after-market damping accessories) 
Damping Packages Required – TR-33 was designed to be vibration FREE when using a good stabilizer and after-market damping accessories 
Camo is HD-Green 
Retails at $559 
Features 

Our BowDAMP™ Technology 
Our BowSTRUT™ Technology 
Our In-line StringSUSPENSION™ 
Description of the Navigator TR-33 

The draw is very smooth on the Navigator TR-33. The TR-33 is more “traditional” when comparing to other bows on the market yet still having some cosmic innovations on it. What makes the TR-33 so special is its 9-inch brace height without affecting speed or accuracy. The TR-33 is deadly accurate and forgiving. It features a small grip to resist hand torque. It is very quiet – just registering around 75 dBA (decibels) – that’s still better than any other bow on the market without the use of after-market damping accessories. 

Navigator TR-37 

Patented BowSTRUT™ Technology 
Patent Pending BowDAMP™ Technology 
Patent Pending In-Line StringSUSPENSION™ Technology 
Smooth draw 
Modular Design 
Custom Fit Orders Possible 
Mass Weight – 4pounds 
IBO Speed – 315fps 
Brace height – 6 5/8 inches 
Axle to Axle – 33 inches 
Deadly Accurate and Forgiving 
Noise Levels 75 dBA (decibels – quietest that is out on the market w/o after-market damping accessories) 
Damping Packages Required – TR-37 was designed strictly for speed and there will be slight hand shock when using a good stabilizer and after-market damping accessories but the shock is still less than most “non-parallel limbs” bows. 
Camo is HD-Green 
Retails at $559 
Features 

Our BowDAMP™ Technology 
Our BowSTRUT™ Technology 
Our In-line StringSUSPENSION™ 
Description of the Navigator TR-33 

The draw is very smooth on the Navigator TR-37. The TR-37 is more “traditional” when comparing to other bows on the market yet still having some cosmic innovations on it. The TR-37 is deadly accurate. It features a small grip to resist hand torque. It is very quiet – just registering around 77 dBA (decibels). 

Information on technology 

BowDAMP™Technology – How it works 

Patent Pending BowDAMP ™ Technology 
Patent Pending In-Line StringSUSPENSION™ Technology 
Reduces up to 13 dBA (Decibels of noise) 
Description of the BowDAMP™ Technology 

Our BowDAMP™ Technology is one of a kind that you will only find exclusively on a Whisper Creek Bow. We have also licensed TRUGLO and New Archery Products to this technology on accessories. The BafflerCam™ was designed to work in conjunction with the Acousler™ for a serious shock and noise damping system. This type of damping system is the most advanced of its kind. With our patent pending BowDAMP ™ Technology, also known as Constraint Layer Damping, each shot is damped by not allowing vibration and noise to travel to adjacent members, thus killing vibrations and noise dead in it's track! 

“BowDAMP™ TECHNOLOGY SYSTEMS PROVIDE WEIGHT-EFFICIENT, HIGH-LEVEL DAMPING” 

BowDAMP™ is a patent pending Constraint-Layer-Damping (CLD) application where it utilizes a multi-layer "sandwich" system that is formed by laminating the base layer to a damping layer and then adding a third constraining layer (Figure 1). Typically, the constraining layer is of the same material as the base layer, but exceptions are common. 



In this sandwiched construction, the damping material layer is forced into a shape that shears adjacent material sections when the system flexes during vibrations. This alternating shear strain in the CLD material dissipates the vibration as low-grade frictional heat (Figure 2). 



BowDAMP™ is Structural damping where structural damping (constraint layer) is to structural vibration what absorption is to airborne sound. That is, it provides a means for eliminating mechanical energy by converting it to heat. Damping materials are often applied directly to the surface of a structure using adhesive or coatings and may often be painted to improve appearance of the final product. Properly designed damping treatments can produce dramatic results, especially for impact noise, where reductions of 20 dB(A) or more are common. 

BowSTRUT™Technology – How it works 

Patented BowSTRUT Technology 
Description of the BowSTRUT™Technology

The BowSTRUT™ Technology was not only designed for asthetics but also for damping away vibration and noise through its unique geometric shape and design. Due to our unique patented "3-Pivot Mounting" System, the BowSTRUT™ is one of the most rigid and most accurate limb pocket within the industry. The best feature of the BowSTRUT™ Technology is the ability to "custom fit" to the exact axle to axle and brace height that you, the consumer, can special order. The BowSTRUT™ guarantees a perfect center-shot. 

BowSUSPENSION™Technology – How it works 

Patent Pending BowDAMP™ Technology 
Patent Pending In-Line StringSUSPENSION™ Technology 
Reduces up to 30 dBA (Decibels) of noise when all is coupled together 
Patent Pending BowACTUATOR™ Technology 
Patent Pending AxleSUSPENSION™ System Technology 
Patent Pending PulleySUSPENSION™ System Technology 
Description of the BowSUSPENSION™ Technology 

The patent pending BowSUSPENSION™ System Technology comprises of several different types of suspension systems such as our In-Line StringSUSPENSION™ Technology, BowACTUATOR™ Technology, AxleSUSPENSION™ System Technology, and PulleySUSPENSION™ System Technology. 

AxleSUSPENSION™System Technology (not available until 2005) 

The AxleSUSPENSION™ Technology is one of a kind - there's not a bow on the market that even comes close to this type of technology - talking about innovation! Whisper Creek is determined to be the best so we formulated a team of "Suspension & Drive" Engineers to design something never seen before in the field of archery - a true shock-absorbing "axle suspension" drive system similar to that of a suspension system found on an automobile. This was carefully designed as a suspension system to obtain the most efficient shock and noise control and energy efficiencies ever seen on a compound bow. This system is so efficient that we can control the harmonics (vibrational energy such as shock) of the bow shot after shot and greatly improve energy efficiencies that is generally lost in other bows! Our Baffler™Material takes 100% of the load and keeps the axle from EVER touching the limb – technology that is unheard of so take the plunge into the next generation of archery brought to you exclusively by Whisper Creek Archery. 

In-Line StingSUSPENSION™ System Technology 

The StringSUSPENSION™ Technology is also unique from the sense that it de-couples the string from the wheel. Our string does not ever contact any metal surface on our cam or idler wheel. Most vibration and noise within bows is generated at the axle where the cam and wheel resides but not with Whisper Creek’s bows – this is where we combat the noise and vibration – right at the source! 

PocketSUSPENSION™ System (BowACTUATOR™) Technology 

The PocketSUSPENSION™ Technology is the last line of defense for vibration – it’s so efficient in eliminating all vibration that a stabilizer is no longer required. The PocketSUSPENSION™ gives smoothness a whole new name without sacrificing speed. The patented energizing BowACUATOR™ Technology does it all - this never before seen technology in the field of archery has astonishing results ranging from speed to the elimination of vibration and noise. 

It works quite simple - at rest the pocket is rigidly mounted on a special formulated actuator that is elastomeric and once the bow is drawn to full draw the actuator compresses to store potential energy like a coil spring in order to effectively combat vibration and noise. After the bow has been shot and the limbs come to rest, the BowACUATOR™ turns into a true shock absorber as you will find on automobiles; thus, quickly damping out all shock and noise within the bow - the dissipation of shock and noise is quite amazing! The system behaves differently than that of "existing and boring" bows that you'll find on the market today. 

PulleySUSPENSION™ System Technology

The PulleySUSPENSION™ Technology is by far the most advanced split harness-pulley technology ever designed and it is exclusive only to Whisper Creek. The patent pending PulleySUSPENSION™ is as tough as metal yet as absorbent as rubber. It is durable and is not affected by temperature. It is tougher than any delrin, metal, or plastic pulley currently on the market. The basic pulley that you find on other bows does not incorporate this "suspension" Technology. Our patent pending "suspension" Technology damps out all noise and vibration by utilizing a true-shock absorber at the source! After each shot, it is designed to compress like a coil spring and absorb energy yet it has the memory and strength to return to its original position when at rest. After each shot, the PulleySUSPENSION™ squeezes out the vibration or shock and then converts it into low-grade mechanical heat rather than allowing it to become airborne. 

For more information on Whisper Creek Bows, please visit www.whispercreekarchery.com


----------



## reylamb (Feb 28, 2009)

KY, that is all old info, the Hoyt purchase was within the last 4 or 5 months, and there will be no more Whisper Creek Bows.


----------



## bowsmith (Feb 28, 2009)

reylamb said:


> KY, that is all old info, the Hoyt purchase was within the last 4 or 5 months, and there will be no more Whisper Creek Bows.



Correct.  I believe it was in the works for a couple of months, but was effective no later than Jan. 1.


----------

